
Accounting for Tech Entrepreneurs - switzerland
Dear hackers and tech entrepreneurs,<p>I want to start my first software company. Unfortunately I don&#x27;t know anything about accounting. I want to acquire the most important skills to manage and analyze companies financially and to understand the most important concepts of the accounting language.<p>Can you recommend an online course?<p>I have found the following courses. Are these two courses sufficient to realize my plans?<p>Course1: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sps.northwestern.edu&#x2F;post-baccalaureate&#x2F;fundamentals-accounting&#x2F;index.php<p>Course2: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sps.northwestern.edu&#x2F;post-baccalaureate&#x2F;advanced-accounting&#x2F;index.php<p>Thanks very much!
======
dhruvkar
I've found beancount's documentation to be a good intro to double entry
bookkeeping:

[https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/d/1RaondTJCS_IUPBHFNdT8...](https://docs.google.com/document/u/0/d/1RaondTJCS_IUPBHFNdT8oqFKJjVJDsfsn6JEjBG04eA/mobilebasic)

------
rahimnathwani
If you want to learn the fundamentals of accounting, the best intro I've seen
is "Frank Wood's Business Accounting Volume 1".

For analysing companies, start with "Principles of Corporate Finance" which
covers both the investment question (what the company should do) and the
financing question (where to get the money to do those things).

For more on analysing companies, check out study resources for the CFA, or
anything written by Aswath Damodaran.

But you should probably spend your time on more core activities for now. You
would be better off focusing on the content of:

\- Disciplined Entrepreneurship

\- Venture Deals

\- any blog post about SaaS economics (CAC, LTV etc.) regardless of whether
you're starting a SaaS company

